# Help with a to-get list...



## Verago (Dec 31, 2005)

I've been given the opportunity to get just about ANY books I want. (God bless my grandparents.) 
In particular, I'm looking for books with good medieval-style, sword-and-magic fight scenes. Might as well further my craft _and_ have a good read, right?

What should I get? Any help would be appreciated. Any books you can think of, let me know.

Thanks.
-Ethan


----------



## jk7070436 (Jan 2, 2006)

Um... I don't know. Sorry, but if you haven't already, Lord of the Rings or the Silmarillion are pretty good reads.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 2, 2006)

Eragon and Eldest? Most people hate 'em, but I found them to be very enjoyable reads.


----------



## journyman161 (Jan 2, 2006)

Not much into fantasy myself, but I enjoyed Magician by Raymond E. Feist, & for something a little out of the ordinary in fantasy, you could try Songs of Earth & Power by Greg Bear

Enjoy your reading!


----------



## demon_ (Jan 2, 2006)

Ohh, Get Eragon and Eldest... abit much taken from toher books but there fun. . . . Oh, yes, and there turning into movies, so wouldn't that be cool to walk in a theatre and allready know what's going to happen and you could brag to your friends that you read it. I did that with Narnia and a few other, but everybody (exept for my unimaginative twon) read that so. . .


----------



## jk7070436 (Jan 2, 2006)

Verago, you can also read Song of Fire and Ice. I've heard it's quite good, and I've just ordered it from Barnes and Noble. You should buy your books from there, if you don't want to go to the store, you can always order online. And if you pay more than 25 dollars, you get free shipping and handling.


----------



## demon_ (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh if you like those fat chubby fantasy books, try soem Margerete Wies and Tracy Hickman, I haven't read anything, but my only writer freind says it's good, really good.


----------



## Verago (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks, guys.
I'll look for 'em. All of 'em. I've already got Eragon and Eldest (Don't read into this my position on the matter of Paolini's idea stealing.)


----------



## demon_ (Jan 2, 2006)

I didn't get that last part? Parethesis part.


----------



## Anarkos (Jan 2, 2006)

Paolini is a fucking joke.

I would advise you to read some good contemporary fiction if you want to further your craft, rather than simply fantasy alone.  I feel that all too many genre-authors become to damn blinkered into their own genre.  Sure, read fantasy, but don't just read fantasy.  Sticking to one genre alone breeds stagnation.


----------



## Verago (Jan 2, 2006)

demon_ said:
			
		

> I didn't get that last part? Parethesis part.



I'm just making the notation that, although I own the books, I don't neccessarily think Paolini is a good writer.

And I do read other things than fantasy, it's just that fantasy is one of my favorite genres. I already have a pretty good collection of books of different genres, so I figured I'd ask for fantasy since I don't have many of that genre.


----------



## Stewart (Jan 3, 2006)

Anarkos said:
			
		

> I would advise you to read some good contemporary fiction if you want to further your craft, rather than simply fantasy alone. I feel that all too many genre-authors become to damn blinkered into their own genre. Sure, read fantasy, but don't just read fantasy. Sticking to one genre alone breeds stagnation.


 
I'll agree with that. 

I have nothing to recommend, though, since I think fantasy is fiction's stunted relative. I did find you this which lists loads of fantasy. The difference with some of the authors in the list - after list after list - of fantasy novels is that I've not heard of many of the authors which could be either a good thing or a bad thing. The recommendations here - Tolkien, Paolini, Feist and Martin - are too predictable and populist to really be suggestions of merit; they lack imagination. Take a plunge into the depths rather than scratch at the surface.


----------



## Verago (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey, thanks. Nice list. I've been meaning to get I, Robot by Asimov.


----------

